# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  SXM Ad

## Peter NJ

vid deleted

----------


## amyb

What language was  spoken in this ad? Can anyone translate the man's lines for me?

----------


## Peter NJ

Amy that's the West Indian Patois...Spoken by most everyone on every island but SBH...He was outraged by the price and wanted to be taken the the rival funeral home to save money..LOL...I miss those low budget carib commercials...It hit my funny bone

----------


## Rosemary

Mine too!  So funny.  On the other hand, the obituaries in the Herald and on the radio are often so formal and dignified.  I like the notion of Sunrise and Sunset.

----------


## andynap

> What language was  spoken in this ad? Can anyone translate the man's lines for me?



You thinking of using them :)

----------


## amyb

Not at the moment, Andy. I just didn't understand much more than the rising corpse being in shock from the cost of a funeral. Curious to know how many funeral homes are there on SXM that TV time matters?

----------

